

How to get a partner? - andresvite

Hi buddies, I'm from a México and live in small town, here poeple see entrepreneurship not so good. I want to start my startup in Silicon valley, and once there find some programmers and join them as partners, do you know how is the best way to find skilled hackers to join them as partners?, oh I'm a civil enginner, my BP is about construction, but based on internet.
======
lzw
Make friends, post partner wanted ads, etc.

Thing is, in the bay area, the less connected you are, the harder.

An Internet startup can be run from anywhere, so anywhere you find engineers
works, and i bet you'll find more outside the bay area. I'd try Mexico city,
for instance. Or even los Angeles would be better.

There's a program the chilean government is doing thatbwill give $40,000 in
seed money to startups locate there, you could find another founder or two in
mexico and relocate to chile and get the cheleans to be your angels!

~~~
andresvite
I also applied to the chilean government program, Do you recommend some web
page or specific event to make partners?

